# Rescue: English Lops on Petfinder in Allegan MI



## tonyshuman (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi all

I saw these English lops on Petfinder. Allegan is a bit far for me, but anyone in the K-zoo area that has an English-shaped hole in their heart might be interested. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10901728

javascript:void(window.open('http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=10901728','Photo1','height=660,width=778,left=20,top=100,screenx=200,screeny=100,scrollbars=yes'))


----------



## Evey (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! They are precious, and I'm sure someone on this forum would be interested...I could help with transport 

-Kathy


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 1, 2008)

AAGHH! I wish I hadn't looked:shock: How adorable and I have family in that area. Oh dear, must be strong, no more rabbits for now Hmmm, maybe my cousin would be interested...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh my!!!!! I love e-lops.:inlove: It's a good thing they are so far away from me.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 1, 2008)

gah! im going to be driving right by there on vacation in a month and ive always always always wanted an e lop! eeek
is it a sign?
or a sign my husband will kill me?

too bad my simba girl hates every bunny she meets. (thumper loves everyone, including other boys). hmmmm


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2008)

*drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> gah! im going to be driving right by there on vacation in a month and ive always always always wanted an e lop! eeek
> is it a sign?
> or a sign my husband will kill me?
> 
> too bad my simba girl hates every bunny she meets. (thumper loves everyone, including other boys). hmmmm


Well, when you come back from vacation with a new bun, just tell Rick "At least I didn't get another tatoo". Call it a souvenier.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 1, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *
> 
> 
> > gah! im going to be driving right by there on vacation in a month and ive always always always wanted an e lop! eeek
> ...



Yes...now that's a good idea Patti lol.

I had looked at this thread yesterday and looked at the picture....and i'm like awwww look at that sweet lil face....he just want's to be loved....how adorable.

E lops are another breed of bunny that i would love to see in real life.....i don't think we have them over here.


----------



## Haley (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh wow they are both beautiful! No more bunnies for me though


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 3, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *
> 
> 
> > gah! im going to be driving right by there on vacation in a month and ive always always always wanted an e lop! eeek
> ...



hahhahaha. exaaaaaaaaaactly.
and i figure really, im due for another tattoo anyways. i mean, it has been years since our NY trip when i got these last two.....
if my bunny room was bigger i think i would seriously consider another bun (or two), if I could make another big NIC cage. Darn small house!


----------

